# Realtek X-FI on ANY Realtek codec



## KainXS (Mar 7, 2009)

I was just tinkering around with realteks drivers for their gigabyte boards and got the X-Fi on my unsupported Realtek 883 codec

I will post pics later

I need a app that will tell me if EAX 4 is compatible

this is on XP as well


----------



## devguy (Mar 7, 2009)

Not to be brash, but if Creative's history is not to be ignored, then explaining here how to do all that is like inviting Creative's lawyers to open a can of whoop-ass on you.

However, feel free to send me a PM on how you did all that, as I'm quite interested.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2009)

i too would appreciate a PM.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 7, 2009)

well im not gonna release any drivers only a pic ^^

but I can tell you how its done, and its so simple anyone can do it


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2009)

KainXS said:


> well im not gonna release any drivers only a pic ^^
> 
> but I can tell you how its done, and its so simple anyone can do it



works for me.


----------



## craigo (Mar 7, 2009)

May i have a copy of said PM?
Please?


----------



## Homeless (Mar 7, 2009)

i'm interested in the 30 day crack


----------



## KainXS (Mar 7, 2009)

I can tell you how to get them running with the 30 day trial but I cannot say nothing of the crack I made cause i don't want creative to destroy me lol


----------



## Homeless (Mar 7, 2009)

pm if possible


----------



## KainXS (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm only gonna send a pm to mussels for now

see if he can get it to work

but I will say again, This is SOOOOO SIMPLE, ANYONE CAN DO IT

EVEN A 5 year old in NOTEPAD could do this, but if you want the trial gone you gotta do that yourself


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 7, 2009)

PM me it sounds very interesting? Is the sound difference that big?


----------



## KainXS (Mar 7, 2009)

compared to what it sounded like before, kinda

compared to my XtremeMusic and my Omega its not very good still though

hint- all you gotta do is change 1 line, in 1 file and it will work for every realtek HD codec

that is how bad realtek codes their drivers, but creatives drivers do not even have to be touched


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 7, 2009)

will it work in vista?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm trying it now, however it should be noted that the drivers in question seem to be 32 bit only. If thats the case, i wont be able to do anything more to test them.

edit: download link says 32 bit vista only, but the files contain vista x64 and XP drivers. will report back.

edit 2: drivers installed. testing with the software.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 7, 2009)

i hope you can get it to work mussels i tried to get it to work on vista but it kept getting blocked so i gave up and went to xp

"crosses fingers"


----------



## Xazax (Mar 7, 2009)

The only problem i see with this is that its software emulated X-FI so I dont see what benefits there can be.. compared to a real X-FI card.. are there any?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2009)

Xazax said:


> The only problem i see with this is that its software emulated X-FI so I dont see what benefits there can be.. compared to a real X-FI card.. are there any?



half the X-fi cards are pure software anyway. its all a gimmick.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 7, 2009)

I dont really think so.. If you stick to there "gamer" Edition cards.. however i totally agree on the low-end like the "Xtreme music" and etc


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2009)

Xazax said:


> I dont really think so.. If you stick to there "gamer" Edition cards.. however i totally agree on the low-end like the "Xtreme music" and etc



well, think of this as turning any old realtek audio into an Xtreme music, with the crystalliser and EAX support.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 7, 2009)

PM please


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2009)

i've confirmed the drivers have installed, however the creative software refuses to work after installation. It says no supported hardware detected.

Unless someone can find a way of cracking the creative software, this is dead in the water for x64 systems, possibly 32 bit as well in vista and 7.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 7, 2009)

T.T
THats what it did to me on vista too, the bypass didn't do squat on vista

well

anyone with XP wanna try it,

i kno it works on XP at least







T.T dam i really wanted to try this on vista

on XP to get it to work all you gotta do is edit the HDA887.ini and add your codec



man, anyone here good with drivers on vista


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2009)

Side note, if all people want is EAX, theres actually an application to do just that on realteks driver page. Not sure how high it goes, however. (EAX 2/3/4/5, i just dont know)


----------



## Kursah (Mar 7, 2009)

Very interesting, iirc my G/F's GB P35DS3L has a Realtek sound setup of some sorts, I'll stick to my X-Fi Xtreme Music thank you, I don't use the extra goodies just the EQ, sounds damn good, and better than both my onboard and the g/f's onboard, though it would be interesting to do a comparison with something like this and my low-end x-fi for sure!

I'm sure this is just the beginning, definately promising if it can happen on Vista (especially x64), definately a nice find Kain!


----------



## KainXS (Mar 7, 2009)

nice

I'm sad though, cause i don't really use this old XP pc anymore really, I tried it on windows 7 and the crap wouldn't even load. \

well anyway, i still like my omega better


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2009)

KainXS said:


> nice
> 
> I'm sad though, cause i don't really use this old XP pc anymore really, I tried it on windows 7 and the crap wouldn't even load. \
> 
> well anyway, i still like my omega better



i tried on vista and 7 x64, same problem with the creative software refusing to load despite the modded drivers installing fine.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 7, 2009)

im pretty sure someone will pop up and release drivers that work on xp and vista perfectly but I think this is as far as we can go without editing creatives drivers, this only edits realteks,

but as soon as that happens, im gonna dump xp for good and update this htpc to 7

I can't wait.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 7, 2009)

Send me a PM with all info you have. I'm pretty good at modding drivers, especially sound drivers. I also don't give a flying monkeys sh!t if creative try coming after me, I'll release a modded driver anyway


----------



## KainXS (Mar 7, 2009)

got to go eat


----------



## btarunr (Mar 7, 2009)

Homeless said:


> i'm interested in the 30 day crack





KainXS said:


> I can tell you how to get them running with the 30 day trial but I cannot say nothing of the crack I made cause i don't want creative to destroy me lol



Feel absolutely free to discuss about X-Fi mobo on any Realtek CODEC, however, stay away from discussions on cracks/serials/warez. That amounts to piracy as with any other software, and should not be discussed on this website. 

That being said, X-Fi MB is designed to work on ANY Intel Azalia-compliant HD Audio chip, made by Realtek, Sigmatel/IDT, Analog Devices, C-Media, etc. 

Again, it's not exactly that any Realtek chip qualifies. It won't work with older AC'97 CODECs by Realtek.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Working on modded drivers. Ket loves his fans and will not dissappoint them


----------



## Esse (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah wont work on Vista/7 as it comes up being not detected even if you do have supported hardware.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Might be a vista thing as that OS is A: A pile of crap, and B: Lacks support for audio hardware acceleration, which meant for a long time (and even now still) a lot of users had / have to put up with terribly poor sound quality and 2.1 only, 4 speaker, 5.1+, just wouldn't / won't work.


----------



## pagalms (Mar 8, 2009)

I guess this is ~the same as make unsupported vga to work with certain drivers


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Might be a vista thing as that OS is A: A pile of crap, and B: Lacks support for audio hardware acceleration, which meant for a long time (and even now still) a lot of users had / have to put up with terribly poor sound quality and 2.1 only, 4 speaker, 5.1+, just wouldn't / won't work.



While i understand you hate vista, the audio one was complete bollocks. There has never been an issue with people being stuck at 2.1 sound, with the exclusion of EAX titles and sound blaster live cards.

SB live cards is creatives fault as modded drivers fix them, and EAX is not vistas fault - thats creatives for locking titles to 2.0 sound without EAX enabled - and fixes have been out for a long time (alchemy universal, it works on ANY soundcard)

Hell even realtek have an EAX emulator on their driver download page, and its been there a while.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't hate vista. I just know what it should of been, what it could be with a decent SP, and what it currently is. The audio issues are also NOT BS. Vista introduces a software layer to handle all audio, whereas XP let the soundcard do its job - handle audio. Effectively the software layer in vista turns any expensive soundcard into something thats no better than your on-board codec. Its why professional audio editing studios and the like still use XP.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I don't hate vista. I just know what it should of been, what it could be with a decent SP, and what it currently is. The audio issues are also NOT BS. Vista introduces a software layer to handle all audio, whereas XP let the soundcard do its job - handle audio. Effectively the software layer in vista turns any expensive soundcard into something thats no better than your on-board codec. Its why professional audio editing studios and the like still use XP.



well my audios a lot better in vista than XP. I have never suffered crackling audio or lack of 5.1 sound in any game that supports it, whereas i had tons of issues with the same hardware in XP.

Everyones experiences and then their opinions differ... and cmon man, you hate vista. you want it to die in a fire, and be reborn as windows 7


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have a problem with vista if MS were to fix it.. but as MS have as good as admitted vista sucks, then yes it may as well die in a fire and from the ashes W7 will rise 

On a seperate note I've just finished modding Realteks R2.16 drivers for X-Fi capabilities, so no need for loads of different drivers as Realteks drivers support ALL of their HDA codecs, including custom ones such as the ALC1200 Asus use.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Why so cold? Have you used Vista SP1 at all VS XP? The amount of Vista users over XP users is a little too large to just abandon.. I can't go back to XP because of RAM/networking issues and XPx64 is just a terrible OS. I'd love to see some modded stuff from ya man, I just can't go back to XP.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep I have used Vista with SP1.. equally as terrible imo. Vista is just a bloated, resource pig. I forget the exact method but it is possible to get a 32bit copy of XP to use all 4GB of system memory.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, the Realtek X-Fi driver installed fine, as did the Creative software. Doing some tests now.


----------



## elev8rsh0es (Mar 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Yep I have used Vista with SP1.. equally as terrible imo. Vista is just a bloated, resource pig. I forget the exact method but it is possible to get a 32bit copy of XP to use all 4GB of system memory.



actually all it does is get xp32 to see all 4gb of memory it still cant use it same with vista32 and sp1 you can see it all but it cant be used

but on topic i really hope this works for vista64 as im not to picky about audio quality but i like all the features that come with the x-fi software

right now im using an audigy SE modded to the x-fi xtreme music since they are identical cards

and we thought Nvidia were the only ones renaming old cards  (cough..8800gt,9800gt,gts240..cough)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2009)

those little sound cards that come with the motherboards use a proprietary driver altho they Say XFi, I learned that you have to license the drivers in order to use them (previous Max PC/CPU Mag)


----------



## KainXS (Mar 8, 2009)

elev8rsh0es said:


> actually all it does is get xp32 to see all 4gb of memory it still cant use it same with vista32 and sp1 you can see it all but it cant be used
> 
> but on topic i really hope this works for vista64 as im not to picky about audio quality but i like all the features that come with the x-fi software
> 
> ...



audigy se mod drivers make it a the x-fi xtreme audio not the xtreme music which is on a whole nother level

does anyone know if ADI makes similar X-fi drivers to realteks, creatives drivers says ADI HDAUDIO should be compatible with their mobo software

x-fi is only software at the most, but in the Xtreme Music and up the effects are processed by the  sound card not the cpu and they have the gamer options


and testing the drivers vs the audigy se modded to the x-fi audio, the realtek sounds better somehow with the exact same features


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

ADI I'm not sure on, but ADI have better features than a creative offering anyway such as DTS. Overall ADI just make better quality audio codecs than Realtek. I must say though these modded drivers work VERY well. To the extent its even made my venerable Sonicfury fully retired now. I did notice a significant difference from on-board on the TPower to my Sonicfury, the modded drivers put the sonifcury out to dry. Will release a driver pack soon.

Getting rid of the "30 day" period with the creative software will need some more inventive measures though, I'm not a crackerjack, so don't look to me for this one fans.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Nobody can find one yet, and shhhhhh, we arent supposed to talk about those things _in public_


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=87523

new thread, to help ketxxx's ego, since he's done all the work


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Nah, I made the thread so it got maximum exposure. Not every day you can turn a on-board solution into something much more expensive


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Nah, I made the thread so it got maximum exposure. Not every day you can turn a on-board solution into something much more expensive



yeah i just needed a reason to post a link, so that people subscribed to this thread were aware of it. less talking! more modding!


----------



## KinChungE (Mar 16, 2009)

PM me if possible

one more question : do anybody know will it works on ALC889A but not Intel Chipset? (AMD 780G)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2009)

KinChungE said:


> PM me if possible
> 
> one more question : do anybody know will it works on ALC889A but not Intel Chipset? (AMD 780G)



Yes. works on my media PC, and its al ALC889A 780G.

"realtek" driver mod not "intel"


----------



## KinChungE (Mar 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Yes. works on my media PC, and its al ALC889A 780G.
> 
> "realtek" driver mod not "intel"



do you have to edit any INF file before installation?

when I try to install the realtek audio driver directly by opening setup.exe, no driver is installed
then, I updated the driver in device manager
and then follow by installed creative package
but it saids no support sound device detected

I'm using Windows 7 (using Vista driver, 32-bit)
is there a mod for the vista driver?
thanks a lot


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2009)

KinChungE said:


> do you have to edit any INF file before installation?
> 
> when I try to install the realtek audio driver directly by opening setup.exe, no driver is installed
> then, I updated the driver in device manager
> ...



You've either misunderstood, or not read some things.

The driver itself installs - the creative software only works in windows XP. Under windows 7 you will *not* have the software.


----------



## mahadewi (Mar 16, 2009)

pm me too..i want to try..thanx yo..


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2009)

KainXS said:


> T.T
> THats what it did to me on vista too, the bypass didn't do squat on vista
> 
> well
> ...



ino the theard is old but how can you install the X-FI Control Panel without a Creative card installed on your maskine?


*** Nevermind got it to work with Realtek X-Fi R2.22 ***


----------

